# Deer Photos Needed



## triggerpull (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any photos of deer (living, not after the kill) they would be willing to let me use for subject matter in my artwork? (I'm an artist and hunter).


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Jan 28, 2014)

*picture*

here are a few pictures that I got during the year of a few deer that I let walk. Hope this helps.


----------



## Todd E (Jan 28, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=761634&highlight=


----------



## triggerpull (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Tony and Todd! I'll post results of art work as I finish them. It's kinda like therapy to deal with withdrawl systems till next season. : ) (though now's the time to scout)


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 29, 2014)

Check out this thread......  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=760188
 Several pictures in the thread...


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Jan 29, 2014)

Don't know if night pictures will help but here is a couple that eluded  me all season.


----------



## REB 73 (Feb 15, 2014)

piebald


----------



## panfried0419 (Feb 15, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=790679
I took these a while back.


----------



## triggerpull (Feb 17, 2014)

very nice!


----------

